# Qview ABT's



## wingrider1 (Apr 21, 2010)

My first ABT's I stuffed with cream and cheddar cheese. 

Ready to go:




Off the Smoker:



With the other 1st smoke a fattie couldn't resist:


----------



## rdknb (Apr 21, 2010)

looks good and I am same that is a 1st of many


----------



## timtimmay (Apr 21, 2010)

Lookin good!  Next time you will want to smoke 2 -3 pounds of them!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome looking ABT's....nice job...


----------



## wildflower (Apr 22, 2010)

I love ABT's


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice looking ABTs!


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 22, 2010)

for sure...  really nice looking batch of ABT's.  id eat 2 or 5 of those for sure.


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## roller (Apr 22, 2010)

Man thats looks good great color on everything.


----------



## wildflower (Apr 22, 2010)

:icon_wi  nk:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













:PDT_A  rmataz_01_37:  what more can I say


----------

